# Kansas Nissans



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Hey I just moved to Andover Kansas (just outside of Wichita)

Is there any Sentra/Nissan people in this area?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2002)

I'm in Kansas City, 

I have a DET swap in my 92 sentra "hooptie". 

If you need any goodies check out www.kctrends.com


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

*Kewl*

Well I am in the wichita area and KC is about 3 hours away and I am from OKC and have alot of connections if u know whta I mean.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2002)

*lawrence*

lawrence right here


----------



## Brad Woodworth (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm located in Overland Park and have a '95 SE-R. Keep your eyes on this section for upcoming info on the 2003 SERCA/SE-R National Convention which I will be co-hosting here in KC. 


Brad Woodworth
'95 B14 SE-R 
http://www.serca.org/plains


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2002)

*Chanute*

Yeah Chanute right here ...south east kansas ive got a friend with a 99 Sentra GXE livin in the same town


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2002)

*Atchison, Ks*

I am in the Atchison KS area and in Kansas City and Leavenworth Area all the time. Goin to KCIR this sunday to race... 12-4 come one come all.. Welcome to Kansas Man

Slick


----------



## NismoSentra2b (Oct 15, 2002)

91 Nissan SE, I am in Olathe and KC. I got mine for $600 and i am having fun workin on it. um not really, i am slack for funds and clueless where to begin. I just glad its not a honda...hate those darn civics. i go up to KC Trends once in a while, but man everytime i go up there the only thing ur brother says u guys got is just suspension. And i thought u were selling your car?


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

Hey *FatBoy4* , you said youre from OKC? and you got the hookups? I'm kinda new to this area, with a 96 200sx se-r. whats up, what kind of hookups do you got? is there any nissan clubs or anything around here?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2002)

Topeka right here...98 200sx SE-R, anyone in the area drop me a line.


----------



## STD grabbag (Nov 29, 2002)

i too is from topeka.


----------



## BadAhab (Apr 30, 2002)

I was in topeka.... pimpblade better not be you bradley. quinn is that brad? Im in omaha now but at one time many moons ago was in the t town.

sean
97 200sx se-r


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2002)

No Bradley here...

STD grabbag -> how long have you had your se?


----------



## STD grabbag (Nov 29, 2002)

since september. my other friend brad just got a 98 200sx se-r at the same time. both of ours are black.


----------



## jtkz13 (Dec 31, 2002)

I know it's off topic, but my girlfriend used to live in Topeka & Auburn Kansas, but she's up here in Detroit with us city folks now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)

Im up in KC KS. Just bought the car a few days ago, and I've only seen one other spec in the area. I know there has to be more of em out there.


----------



## 2nd_wnd (Mar 8, 2003)

Hello, fellow kansans. My name is Rick, and i live in Wichita. Idrive a 94 sentra xe, with hopes of modding in a jdm 2.0 liter.
Looking to mke it able to eat up the mustangs in town. Nice to know there are more of us in the state


----------



## BadAhab (Apr 30, 2002)

If your swapping motors you might as well save for a det, not that much more expensive and just a little more work but definatly worth it. You wont have much problem eating some v6 stangs but for the v8 youll need a little more then a jdm de.


----------



## tomcat (Sep 25, 2002)

wassup, its a few nissans in kansas city


----------



## BadAhab (Apr 30, 2002)

If you want to meet a lot of kc guys with nissans then go here

http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/KCSERCA/

We get together from time to time.

-sean


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

bringing up an old thread.

I moved to Howard, KS recently which is an hour east of Wichita. Just trying to find some more Nissan guys to hang out with. Also, I started Team NIO here. It started in Texas and has been going around the country slowly but surely. You can check out the site by going to www.teamnio.com (it is currently down right now but should be up by the weekend).


----------



## Kichigai (Jul 13, 2003)

i live in Columbia, MO, two hours east of KC. I'm in the SE-R Club of America, KC chapter. you can join the mailing list at 

http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/kcserca/


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

I can't believe I've never looked in this area of the forums before. I'm in Pittsburg (very SE corner of the state). I used to live in Bonner Springs, wished I had known there were so many of us around then. Can anyone suggest a few tracks to pull 1/4 miles on? I live within 15 miles of MoKan dragway but I don't think they open to the public very often and I'm not sure how well they take to the import crowd.


----------



## J5ive (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm going to post here just because. KCMO. metro area. I think they shouldv'e combined the two states.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

Yeah, it is kind of a joke. There are spots where you drive into one city and right back to the other on the same road. Now when we travel back up there we just call it "the city",


----------



## BlackJDMdeath (Jan 19, 2004)

lol post from the dead... wichita owns j00!


----------



## gftgrill (Feb 9, 2004)

Overland park here. kc trends is definately one of the better stores around here.


----------



## slo40 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Olathe ,KS*

Me and roomate have S14 and 2 S13's here


----------



## yad (Feb 27, 2004)

*Topeka*

I am in Topeka. I have a 1994 Nissan Sentra. I hope you guys in Topeka arent the Nissans I see on Wannamaker on friday and saturday nights. I keep my Sentra home, and ride with my friend in a yellow 2003 Corvette Z06. The shape of the Nissans in Topeka is sad. I dont claim to have seen them all though. The most noticeable one is the primer gray 240. Oh well, a work in progress I guess.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

wow, talk about bringing up an old thread, any way for a free post i grew up in Olathe, KS and im right now in Manhattan, KS going to college which is eating up all my money so i cant really do any of the work to my car that i have been wanting to do, maybe this summer i can change that :thumbup:


----------



## pyrocrickett (Jun 12, 2003)

w00t! Sup' Kansans! I call Salina my home, right in the middle of it all... ok, so it's more like "middle of nothing," but whatever! I cruise 'round in a bone-stock 2-door, 4-speed '92 E, and I love my GA16DE! I'm currently at college in South Bend, IN, which equates to having $0, but once that changes, I'm looking at giving my baby better breathing apparatus (like a HotShot CAI and exhaust header), stronger clutch hardware, stiffer and lower suspension with bigger (15") rolling stock to match. Finally, I'd _love_ to perform a conversion something like this. See y'all in the Sunflower state!


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

i used to live in indiana. i can't remember where south bend is though. anyone interested in doing some sort of kansas nissan meet? i went to one in kentucky recently while i was visiting indiana and it was real fun. we had a dyno and track day. the track got rained out but dynoing was still fun. who all would be interested in trying to set up something like this?


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

Sounds like alot of fun. I would attend but am way to busy to help put anything together. Where is Howard? Pittsburg is way down here in the SE corner, close to both borders. A successful event would have to be near one of the larger cities but right across the state line is a drag strip called MOKAN. I know it can be reserved for events.


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

yeah, i was thinking something like wichita or topeka because i know there are drag strips there and those areas are probably more in the middle of where everyone is, more or less. we'd probably have to take a vote on the location though if there was enough interest.

howard is about an hour east of wichita. its very tiny village... err... town.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

any dyno shops in wichita with dyno jets?


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

yeah, modifyd performance has one. http://www.modifydperformance.com

we were supposed to have a dyno on the 22nd at modifyd but something came up and it will have to be moved foward again. the price was going to be $35 for 3 pulls and the normal price is $75, definitely a sweet deal. i'll post a thread on here for when we finally get a good day set.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

mtcookson said:


> yeah, modifyd performance has one. http://www.modifydperformance.com
> 
> we were supposed to have a dyno on the 22nd at modifyd but something came up and it will have to be moved foward again. the price was going to be $35 for 3 pulls and the normal price is $75, definitely a sweet deal. i'll post a thread on here for when we finally get a good day set.


thanks for the info..

I need a reputable place for some dyno runs while I'm here in OK..

Keep me updated.. I'll show up to a group dyno day..


----------



## Nissan of Wichita (May 12, 2004)

*Nissan Of Wichita*

Hey Guys
Back in Sept of last year I got a hair up my ass and decided to email all the 300zx guys off of one of the other forums to see if we could get together. The turn out for around here was great. We talked about it and decided to form a 300zx club but after thinking about it we needed more members build up strength when dealing with import shops and dealerships for discounts. So we opened have opened it up to all Nissans. At this moment we have about 20 300zxs and 2 350zs. We are really looking hard for other models to acsent our club. There is no membership fee and no other requirements except that you own a Nissan. So please visited our website or email me if you are interested.


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

sweet! i never new you guys were around. i'm definitely going to check that out.


----------



## NismoSentra13 (Mar 3, 2004)

Lawrence right here. Got 93 Sentra with mods.


----------



## J5ive (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm here from Grandview, MO... Kansas City metro area.


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

Any of you guys planning on going to Automobilia in Wichita on July 10?? Seems like its a pretty large car show type thing. I believe the owner actually wanted it to me more of a gear head get together to swap ideas and whatnot so he didn't actually want it to be a car "show" or something along those lines.

http://www.automobiliausa.com/events.html


----------



## Nissan of Wichita (May 12, 2004)

Well you know I'm going! :cheers:


----------



## slinkey1981 (Jul 13, 2004)

Paola Ks, I'm new here, went searching for parts for my 91 NX 2000, and found this board. spend most of my time in Overland Park. Anyone ever go to Tokyo Image Motorsports up on 87th? They used to be cool, now it's kinda a joke.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slinkey1981 said:


> Paola Ks, I'm new here, went searching for parts for my 91 NX 2000, and found this board. spend most of my time in Overland Park. Anyone ever go to Tokyo Image Motorsports up on 87th? They used to be cool, now it's kinda a joke.


Tokyo Image was always a joke. I went to them asking about a motor swap for car with the bluebird sr20det and they quoted me almost 10k to get it done and they dont back up there work very well. I looked at them like they were crazy and walked out never to return. KC trends sucks too. Really there are no good race shops near KC that I know of. They all suck. Just means i need to do the work myself i guess. You might see me around OP every once in a while. Im in Olathe right now until i go back to manhattan for school. Im in a pretty much stock green '96 200sx. Only have window tint and stuff you cant see on the inside(stereo, short shifter, shift knob, white gauges, ect...)


----------



## slinkey1981 (Jul 13, 2004)

BoxBroSG said:


> Tokyo Image was always a joke. I went to them asking about a motor swap for car with the bluebird sr20det and they quoted me almost 10k to get it done and they dont back up there work very well.


I must disagree, when W-Dave and Greg worked there it was cool, and those guys would do damn near anything to help you. I bought a bodykit for a recently demolished Focus from Dave and he came over when he got off of work to spend 2 1/2 hours scraping bugs and shit off my car, cleaning it, and putting it on, for free. So maybe the store sucked, but definately not the employees


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

slinkey1981 said:


> I must disagree, when W-Dave and Greg worked there it was cool, and those guys would do damn near anything to help you. I bought a bodykit for a recently demolished Focus from Dave and he came over when he got off of work to spend 2 1/2 hours scraping bugs and shit off my car, cleaning it, and putting it on, for free. So maybe the store sucked, but definately not the employees


Ok well i never knew too many of the employees there. I did meet greg a few times but i never bought anything from them. They just seemed way overpriced. Then the wheels that i wanted to buy from them got stolen like the week before i ended up having the money. Anyway, as it is, anything else that needs to be done to my car i will just do myself from now on. Thats the only way to learn.


----------



## winstonsmith (Nov 10, 2004)

and again the thread comes back from the dead....

I'm in Kansas City. I don't have a Sentra but I have a Pulsar NX and a 280 Z.


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

done anything to the Z?? i have a 75 280Z myself. i'm in the process of putting in a 1990 Q45 V8 (4.5 liter, DOHC 32 Valve, NVCS, etc. etc.) i can't wait to get it going.


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

Awww, I think this thread is where me and Fatboy first met, :cheers:


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

yes it was btw when we going to drink again? :cheers: 



El_Presidente said:


> Awww, I think this thread is where me and Fatboy first met, :cheers:


----------



## vqman (Jan 17, 2003)

ktrends said:


> I'm in Kansas City,
> 
> I have a DET swap in my 92 sentra "hooptie".
> 
> If you need any goodies check out www.kctrends.com


kc trends is bar none, the best place to get any stereo work done in KC, and they have a great selection of rims too...

I'm in Overland Park, KS, and I have a '93 Sentra and my wife drives an '01 Pathfinder..


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

*e-town*

im Steven im from the Lyon county [emporia] area . there is a few nice nissans here. 2-240's in www.teamcypher.com 1 hits 13.00/.09s black top. and one just arrived 5 days ago. a blue 240 hatch, with s13 head light conversion and sr20det red top. and my FWD sr20 . but yeah. just shout'n . im out peace!


----------



## Bull (Jan 28, 2005)

time to wake this thread up again. I just moved to Salina a couple of months ago. I lived in Lawrence for like 5-6 years then went into the Army. got stationed at ft riley, bought my '96 200sx se and love it. I'm still new to the whole moddin' thing, opther than stereos (deployed too much to do anything with it) but wantin to. lemme know who's around here...


----------

